# Oklahoma City Train Show???



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I just heard about a train show coming up in Oklahoma City Dec 6&7. Does anyone know anything about this show? Is there much, if any, large scale stuff or is it all those itty-bitty things I can't see?

It's about three hours north of me. I'm just wondering if it is worth the time to run up there.

Comments????


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a very large show, but with little G-scale. Here's the link:
Oklahoma City Train Show 

Mark


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

My family and I display our G-scale layout there each year, this year we have added larger corners and have gone from a 16 x 24 area to a 28 x 38 size area. With two new 10ft long x 2+ft deep bridge spans, and 12 new module sections (the 4 new corners included) we are looking forward to some fun! Not sure if you made it up to the HAGRS last year but we displaced our smaller layout there (the first year of the show). The layout has all hand laid code 250rail, modeled after a small narrow gauge line, it has two main lines with a small yard, turn table, 3-stall engine house, many hand built structures and other small touches. We run both DC and battery powered locos (all narrow gauge). 

Regarding the show:
There is a small selection of G-scale items at the show; each year the items seem to increase with more people doing G-scale and the clubs in our area--more we request G, the more we see it. The show is a mixed show (being from Z scale to G-scale, and even some 1-1/2in stuff). Very fun show! A large number of layouts, if you like trains-any type of model trains this is a “don't miss show”.

We will be there, so if anyone decides to come over and has maybe a battery *K-27* they would like to run (we built the new corners to be able to run the K's, just haven't been able to afford one yet) or maybe another narrow gauge loco, come by, say Hi and lets run trains together!

Tried to post/attach photo, not sure if this will work or not (new to this-noticed a message attachment area).


Vernon
Tulsa, OK


----------

